# Gesshin Hide back in stock



## JBroida (Jan 3, 2012)

Just got a shipment of Gesshin Hide knives... pretty much everything is back in stock. The Gesshin Hide knives are THE single bevel knives i measure all others against. The grind is always damn near perfect and the steel is very very nice. You could spend double or triple the amount that these cost and still not have as nice of a knife.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-hide.html


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jan 6, 2012)

210 Kama Usuba callin' my name.


----------

